# معلومات مفيده عن التاكل



## رائد الرائد (27 يونيو 2008)

.
(2 – 7) تصنيف التآكل (Classification of Corrosion) :
يصنف التآكل حسب مجالات ظهوره وطبيعة الوسط المسبب له إلى ما يلي :-
1) على أساس درجات الحرارة :
أ‌- تآكل في درجات الحرارة العالية (High Temp Corrosion) .
ب‌- تأكل في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة ((Low Temp Corrosion .
2) حسب طبيعة التفاعل :
أ‌- تآكل مباشر (أكسده) Direct Combination or Oxidation.
ب‌- تآكل كهروكيمياوي Electrochemical Corrosion .
3) حسب طبيعة الوسط :
أ- التآكل الجاف Dry Corrosion .
ب- التآكل الرطب Wet Corrosion .
التآكل الجاف (Dry Corrosion):- وهو التآكل الذي لايتطلب حصوله وجود محلول مائي أو أي سائل وغالباً مايحصل في درجات الحرارة العالية كما في تآكل الفولاذ بوجود الغازات في جو الفرن عند تسخينه , أو تآكل التيتانيوم عند تعرضه إلى الكلور الجاف .
التآكل الرطب ( ( Wet Corrosion:- وهو التآكل الذي يتطلب حصوله وجود وسط مائي بشكل محلول مائي أو الكتروليت وهو السبب الذي يودي إلى حصول معظم أنواع التآكل الذي يصيب الأجزاء المعدنية . فعندما يتعرض الفولاذ المطاوع إلى الأوكسجين والماء عند درجه حرارة الغرفة يصدأ بسرعة ويصبح التآكل قابلاً للإدراك بسرعة . 
(3 – 7) آليات التآكل : 
يحصل التآكل بثلاث آليات وهي :-
1) التآكل المباشر (التآكل الكيمياوي)Direct Corrosion :
يحصل نتيجة تفاعلات كيمياويه بين المعدن والمحاليل الآكالة مثل الأحماض , حيث ينحل المعدن بدون تكوين طبقة أو تتكون طبقة من نواتج التفاعل والتأثير على المعدن في هذا النوع من التآكل يكون متجانس وعالي نسبياً , ومثال ذلك معالجة المعدن بمغطس حامضي لتنظيف السطح . ويمكن السيطرة على التآكل المباشر بإضافة كيمياويات مهبطيه معينه في المحلول لتتصرف كعازل بين المعدن والمحلول .
2) التآكل الكهروكيمياوي (Electro-chemical Corrosion) :
هو تفاعل كهروكيمياوي يتطلب وجود معدن في محلول الكيتروليتي في حاله تماس مع سطح المعدن . وسبب عدم تجانس البنية أو التركيب الكيماوي للمعدن المغمور, تتولد على سطوح المعدن المغمور أقطاب كاثوديه وأنوديه , حيث تتآكل المناطق الأنوديه بشكل أيونات ومحرره الالكترونات . أما التفاعلات الكاثوديه فهي ذات طبيعة إختزاليه ويعتمد معدل التآكل على التيار المار بين الأنود والكاثود وعلى طبيعة الالكتروليت . وعموماً فإن المعدن ذو النقاوة العالية والطور الواحد يتآكل بمعدل أقل من المعدن ذو الشوائب والسبائك والأطوار .
3) التأكسد (Oxidation) :
هو توليد طبقات أوكسيديه وكلسيه بفعل درجات الحرارة العالية , وقد وجد أن بعض عناصر السبك مثل , Cr, Si,Al تحصل على أفضليه بالتأكسد . والتمركز في طبقة الأوكسيد مما يحسن من مقاومة التأكسد : إن تولد طبقه الحماية الأوكسيديه تجعل التأكسد يتبع قانون القطع المكافئ :

W2 = C.t​
W- كمية الاوكسيد المتولدة.
C- ثابت يعتمد على درجه الحرارة.
t - زمن التأكسد.
ويحصل التأكسد إما بانتشار أيونات الأوكسجين إلى الداخل , أو انتشار أيونات المعدن إلى الخارج .

(4 – 7) الفحوصات اللازمة للتعرف على التآكل :
1) الفحص البصري Visual Inspection)) :
إن الفحص البصري يسبق طرق الفحص الأخرى ويمكن أن يحقق ما يلي :- 
أ‌- تحليل أسباب التآكل .
ب‌- يقدر الخسائر والتلف ومؤشر لمدى الحاجة لأجراء الدراسات .
ت‌- يساعد على إيجاد الطرق المطلوبة لمنع أو تقليل التآكل . 
د- رخيص وقليل الكلفة .
2) العلاقات الظاهرية (الفارقة) للتآكل بالعين المجردة هي :-
أ‌- وجود بقع أوكسيديه .
ب‌- الانتفاخات المعدنية .
ج‌- التمزقات والبقع الحرارية .
د‌- التشققات .
3) الفحوصات اللاتدمريه (Non-Destructive Testing) وتنقسم إلى :-
أ- طرق الكشف عن التشققات عند السطح . أو المناطق القريبة من السطح وتتضمن :- 
- طرق التغلغل (Penetration Method) .
- الطرق المغناطيسية (Magnetic Crack Detection) .
- الطرق الكهربائية (Electrical Methods) .
ب- طرق الكشف عن التشققات داخل المعدن وتتضمن :-
- التصوير الشعاعي (Radiography) ويتضمن الفحص بالأشعة السينية وأشعة جاما 
- الفحص بالموجات (Acoustical Methods) وتتضمن الموجات الصوتية (Sonic)والموجات فوق الصوتية (Ultrasonic) .

(5 – 7) طرق الحماية من التآكل :
لقد وجد إن إعاقة التآكل يمكن أن تتم بالتأثير على العمليات التي تحدث على القطب الموجب والعمليات التي تحدث على القطب السالب . وبالتالي يمكن حماية المعدن من التآكل بعدة طرق منها :-
1) الحماية الكاثوديه ((Cathodic Protection:
وتتم بطريقتين :- 
اولاً : الأنودات المضحية ((Sacrificial Anodes :
يمكن أن يستفاد من السلسلة الكهروكيميائية بان المعادن التي تقع أسفل من غيرها تتصرف كأنود نسبة إلى المعادن التي تقع أعلى منها والتي تتصرف ككاثود . وبما أن الأنود هو القطب الذي يقع عليها التآكل والكاثود هو القطب الذي لا يتآكل , إذا كان بالإمكان تحويل الأنود كقطب كاثود باتخاذ معدن يقع أسفل منه (أنود) فيصبح المعدن الجديد هوالقطب المضحي أما المعدن الأصلي فيصبح كاثوداً بدلا من الأنود حسب الوضعية الجديدة . 
ومن الأمثلة التطبيقية على الحماية الكاثوديه :- 
أ) الطريقة الوقائية باستخدام الأقطاب الأنوديه : 
1 – ربط الفولاذ بالمغنسيوم حيث يتآكل المغنسيوم على حساب المعدن الأصلي حيث إن الغنسيوم يقع تحت الفولاذ في السلسلة الكهروكيمياوية . 
2 – الازدواج الجلفاني (Galvanic Doubling) طريقة استخدام الوقاية الكاثوديه لخطوط الأنابيب المدفونة تحت سطح الأرض . يربط خط الأنبوب المراد وقايته بواسطة سلك معزول , خلال مقاومة متغيرة إلى صفائح أو قضبان معدنية تقع أسفل Fe (الأنبوب) في السلسة الكهروكيمياوية وغالباً ماتستخدم سبائك الزنك أو المغنسيوم لهذا الغرض أو تستخدم سبائك % 3Zn , % 91 Mg , %6AL وقليل من Cu, Ni,Fe. ولغرض تسهيل انتشار التيار الكهربائي وكذلك توزيع القوى الكهربائية بصورة متساوية فوق الأقطاب الأنوديه فإنها تغلف بمادة كسائية مناسبة (Back-Fill Material) . إن التيار الكهربائي المتولد يعتمد بصوره أساسيه على مقاومة التربة (الأرض) R مقاساً بـ (أوم . سم) وسط الأقطاب الانوديه وعلى سطوحها . أما شدة التيار الكهربائي الذي يعطيه القطب الأنودي المنحل فيحسب من المعادلة :
I = F1/R 
I: شدة تيار قطب الأنود المنحل.
F1 : مساحة سطح القطب المنحل مقدراً بـ cm2 .
R: مقاومة الطبقة الأرضية (التربة) مقاساً بـ أوم . سم .
موجب

تستعمل طريقة الوقاية الكاثوديه بحيث توضع الأقطاب الانوديه على بعد (3 -6) متر من خط الأنبوب المراد وقايته . وتقتصر استخدام هذه الطريقة على حماية الأنابيب التي تمر بأماكن مأهولة بالسكان أو لحماية الأنابيب الصغيرة القطر . كما في الشكل التالي : 

الشكل (1 - 7) يبين الطريقة الوقائية لحماية الأنابيب باستخدام الأنود المضحي .​
إن المغنسيوم يعتبر قطب موجب دفاعي يتآكل قبل تآكل قضبان أو أنابيب الحديد لأن قيمه الجهد التأكسدي للحديد يساوي volt40.4- بينما يبلغ للمغنسيوم-2.0363 volt عند درجه حرارة oC25 لذلك يعتبر Mg نسبة إلى الحديد قطب موجب , لذلك فهو يعمل على حماية الحديد الداخل في معدات التسخين حيث أنه يتآكل قبل أن يهاجم الحديد الخارجي للقضبان أو الأنابيب الحديدية التي تعمل عند ذلك الوقت كقطب سالب . إن ربط Mg بالحديد يتم بواسطة سلك من النحاس المطلي Coated Copper) wire) . 
ب) استخدام مصدر قوه خارجي (External Power Supply) :
- الطريقة الوقائية باستخدام الأقطاب الأنوديه غير المنحلة (الذائبة) : 
إن مصدر القوه الكهربائية والذي يزود بتيار كهربائي مباشر DC) Direct Current) له الطرف السالب الأنود الذي يربط في الجزء الذي يراد حمايته وليكن خزان تحت سطح الأرض , أما الطرف الأيمن فيربط في قطب مصدر من مادة الجرافيت (عادة) أو من ماده الحديد الكربوني . إذ يغمر هذا القطب في المحيط الذي يحدث فيه التآكل سواء المحيط ترابي أو ماهية أخرى وفي حاله استخدامه في حماية الناقلات المائية فإن ذلك القطب يغمر في الماء (وليكن ماء البحر) إن كانت الحماية الكاثوديه مطلوبة في ذلك المحيط . وبذالك يكون الجرافيت والقطب الموجب والجسم الأخر هو القطب السالب . لذلك فإن الخزان سوف يكون في حماية من مهاجمة المحيط الخارجي وذلك لأن التآكل يحدث حينما يعمل المعدن عمل قطب موجب , عندما يتحول المعدن من صورته الذرية المتعادلة إلى صورته الأيونية الذائبة كما في الشكل التالي : 


الشكل (2 - 7) يبين الطريقة الوقائية باستخدام مصدر قوة خارجي .​
إن الوضع الوقائي الفردي بهذه الطريقة يمكن استخدامه لخطوط الأنابيب التي تصل أطوالها لحد 50 كم وعند استخدام هذه الطريقة فإن القوه الكهربائية الدافعةE.M.F يجب أن تزود من مصدر خارجي. ويعزى هذا النظام إلى مخطط القوه الكهربائية المبينة في الشكل السابق.

ثانياً : التيار القسري (Impressed Current) :
تستخدم الطريقة تسليط جهد خارجي صغير مثل تسليط جهد كهربائي نوع DC لخطوط الأنابيب لتجهيزها بالكترونات مما يعيق التآكل . أما لحساب مقدار التيار اللازم لتقليل معدل التآكل فكما يلي : 










الشكل (3 - 7) يبين التيار اللازم لتقليل معدل التآكل .​
اذاً لغرض تقليل معدل التآكل ينبغي أن يكون المعدن ممتلكاً لجهد أقل بكثير من (Ecorr) ولتكن مثلاًEc)).
لحساب التيار الخارجي اللازم تسليطه لتخفيض فولتية المعدن من ((Ecorr إلى (Ec) :
إن كثافة التيار الكاثودي اللازم تسليطه للحصول على (Ec) هو (c)Iapp . 
Iapp (c) = قيمه التيار عند النقطة (c) – قيمه التيار عند النقطة (b) .
ملاحظه :- 
1- تتحدد النقطة (b) بمد خط التفاعل الكاثودي إلى النقطة (c) .
2- مد خط مستقيم من الفولتيه الجديدة (Ec) ليقاطع منحنى التفاعل الأنودي في النقطة (b)
أو التفاعل الكاثودي في النقطة (c) .
2) الحماية الأنوديه (Anodic Protection) : 
تعتمد هذه الطريقة على جعل قيمه الجهد التأكسدي لكل من المعادن المتلامسة أن تكون متساوية وتتم الحماية عملياً كما يلي : 
تتطلب الحماية الانوديه جهاز ((Potentiostate وهو جهاز يحتوي على ثلاثة أقطاب . 
الأول : يوصل مباشرة بسطح المعدن المراد حمايته أنودياً . 
الثاني : يوصل بالقطب المرجع (Calomel Electrode) وهو قطب الكالوميل .
الثالث: يوصل بالقطب المساعد (Reference Electrode) وهو قطب الهيدروجين القياسي أو قطب البلاتين ويسمى أحياناً هذا القطب بالقطب السالب أو السالب المساعد . أما القطب السالب الرئيسي فهو قطب الكالوميل . والقطب الموجب فهو ال (Working Electrode) وهو المعدن المراد حمايته . 
نستنتج مما سبق بأن :- 
1- أن عملية الحماية الانوديه هي عملية أكسده يعمل فيها المعدن المراد حمايته عمل قطب موجب . 
2- الحفاظ على فرق الجهد ثابت بين الأقطاب الثلاثة تضمن استمرارية تكون الطبقة الواقية على سطح المعدن المراد حمايته .
3- يمكن أن تستخدم وبنجاح في حماية الأنابيب والخزانات للمفاعلات . 
إن تحقيق الحماية الأنوديه يتم برفع الجهد إلى قيم أعلى من جهد التآكل (Ecorr) وتبطأ الحماية الأنوديه للمعادن القابلة على اكتساب صفه الخمولية (Passivity) عند جهد أعلى من (Ecorr) والتي يمكن بواسطتها تخفيض معدلات التآكل عندما يسلك المعدن سلوكاً نشطاً ويكون تأكله عالي . أما رفع الجهد عن (Ecorr) في مجالات يكون فيها المعدن نشطاً فلا يتوقع تخفيض معدل التآكل كثيراً بل ربما يزيد . كما أن رفعه إلى Ep)) يجعل المعدن حرج يمكن أن يرجع إلى نشاطيته لأي سبب كان لذلك يجب زيادة ((E إلى منتصف (Epp) حيث يكون المعدن قد أكتسب صفه الخموليه تماماً وأن معدن التآكل سينخفض انخفاضاً كبيراً آي ستتوفر الحماية الانوديه للمعدن . أما حساب التيار اللازم تسليطه للحصول على هذه الحماية وتتم كما يلي : 








الشكل (4 - 7) يبين التيار اللازم تسليطه للحصول على الحماية الانوديه​
التيار اللازم تسليطه = Iapp(3)

Iapp(3) = Iapp (c) – Iapp(B)​
تفضل الحماية الانوديه في الاستخدام للمعادن نوع (Active-Passive) لأنها تتطلب تجهيز تيار خارجي أقل بالقيمة من التيار الخارجي المستخدم للحماية الكاثوديه , لذلك الحماية الأنوديه أفضل من الكاثوديه لأنها تحقق نفس المتطلبات (تقليل التآكل) وبكلفه أقل . 

3) المثبطات (Corrosion Inhibitors) :
هي مواد كيمياويه تعمل على إعاقة التآكل وتحاول إيقافه وذلك بإزالة المواد المسببة للتآكل من الوسط البيئي أو تكوين طبقه عزل واقيه بين المعدن والوسط . وتعمل المثبطات على تغيير سلوك المعدن إلى الوسط وبالتالي تأخير أو إزالة التفاعلات التآكليه وذلك عن طريق :-
أ‌- تكوين طبقه واقيه .
ب‌- التعادل .
ج - إزالة الأوكسجين .
يجب أخذ النقاط التالية بنظر الاعتبار :- 
1- تراكيز المثبطات يجب أن تكون منخفضة – بحيث لاتغير طبيعة الوسط .
2- الآ تستطيع تغيير خواص المعدن أو الوسط أو النواتج ولو بتراكيز منخفضة .
3- الآ تستطيع تلويث الوسط البيئي (الجو – المياه- التربة) . 
4- كلفها + الكلف الإضافية لنصب الأجزاء المساعدة مثل (المضخات – الحاقنات) .
5- أن تضاف فوق القيمة الحرجة المعينة وليس تحتها .

- أنواع المثبطات :
أولاً : تصنف المثبطات حسب أليه عملها إلى : 
أ‌- مثبطات التآكل الأنودي (Anodic Inhibitors) :
هي تلك المواد التي تبطأ أو تلغي التفاعلات الأنوديه (تفاعلات القطب الموجب) فوق سطح المعادن وبصوره عامه فأنها تتحد مع نواتج (مخلفات) التآكل وتكون ملح قابل للذوبان فوق سطح القطب الموجب (المعدن نفسه) وتمنع التفاعلات . يجب أن تكون القيمة المضافة أكبر من القيمة الحرجة المعينة وليس تحتها حيث يمكن أن تحفز التفاعلات الانوديه . من هذه المواد : (الكرومات , النترات , الهيدروكسيدات , الكربونات للمعادن القلوية) . 
ب- المثبطات الكاثوديه ((Cathodic Inhibitors : 
وهي مواد كيمياويه تبطأ أو تزيل التفاعلات الكاثوديه . وتتم بتزويدها بالايونات الموجبه والتي تتحد مع القاعدة الكاثوديه لتكوين مواد غير ذائبة تتجمع على جوانب القطب السالب (Cathodic Sites) .
إن المثبطات الكاثوديه أكثر أماناً عند الاستخدام من المثبطات الأنوديه وذلك لأنه لايوجد قيمه حرجة لتراكيزها وحتى لو استخدمت بتراكيز منخفضة فسوف تتحقق درجه منخفضة من الحماية من المواد المستخدمة كمثبطات تأكليه كاثوديه هي (الخارصين , المغنيسيوم , النيكل , الكبريتات) . 
ج- مثبطات التآكل الأمتزازيه (Adsorption Inhibitors) : 
تختلف هذه المثبطات عن المثبطات الأنوديه أو الكاثوديه بأنها تغطي سطح المعدن بأكمله أي تغطي منطقتي القطب الموجب والقطب السالب . أما فعالية هذا النوع من المثبطات فتعتمد على عده عوامل هي : حجم الأجزاء الممتزه , توزيع شحناتها , طبيعة المنطقة الواقية المتكونة . من أهم المواد المستخدمة كمثبطات تأكل إمتزازية هي الأمينات والتي تجهز تحت ماركات تجاريه مختلفة الأسماء . 
ثانياً : تصنف حسب الطبيعة الكيمياويه إلى:
أ‌- المثبطات العضوية (Organic Inhibitors) : 
إن آلية عمل هذه المثبطات هي التصاقها على جزء سطح المعدن الذي يعمل على أساس ظاهرة الامتزاز(Adsorption) . 
أهم هذه المثبطات هي : الأمينات (Amines) وهي مشتقات الأمونيا وقد تكون أمينات أحاديه أو ثنائيه أو ثلاثيه ويعتمد ذلك على عدد ذرات الهيدروجين التي تبدل بجذور اروماتيه (عطرية) .
إن بعض المثبطات العضوية لها مجاميع قطبيه مثل مجموعة الكبريتيدSulfideوالهيدروسلفايد (-SH) والكحول (OH) وبعض الأحماض إذ تعمل هذه المجاميع على الالتصاق بجزء المعدن الذي يعمل قطب سالب يعيق عمليه التآكل .
ثانياً : المثبطات اللاعضوية (Inorganic Inhibitors) : 
تعمل هذه المثبطات فعلها على سطح المعدن الذي يعمل كقطب موجب وأهمها هي : السيليكات , الكرومات , الفوسفات , البورات ,وأيونات الزرنيخ , أيونات الإنتمون . ويمكن تقسيم المثبطات اللاعضوية حسب نوع العمل الذي تقوم به إلى :- 
أ) المثبطات اللاعضوية المؤكسدة (Oxidizer Inhibitors) :
تستخدم للمعادن نوع (Active – Passive) حيث تستخدم الكرومات والنترات وأملاح الحديديك في مقاومة انتقال المعدن إلى الحلة التي يكون فيها نشطاً (Active) . أي أنها تنقل المعدن إلى حالة Passivity)) وتثبت هذه الحالة . يتطلب ضبط كميه ألماده المضافة من المادة المثبطة إذ يجب ألا تزيد على بعض الأجزاء من المليون . إذ أن استخدام كميات كبيره من تلك المادة يعني عمل المادة المثبطة كماده مؤكسده , إذ يتكسر الغشاء (الطبقة) الواقية و زيادة معدل التآكل حيث تعمل المادة المضافة عمل عكسي . 
ب) المثبطات اللاعضوية الكاسحة (Scavenger) :
تعمل هذه المثبطات على تخليص الوسط من المادة المسببة للتآكل , مثل تخليص المحيط (الوسط) من الأوكسجين وخاصة المحيط المائي , وهى لا تعمل بكفاءة في المحاليل الحامضيه القوية . 
من الأمثلة التطبيقية : سلفيت الصوديوم (Na2SO3) .
الهيدرازين N2H4)) .
ج) المثبطات اللاعضوية التي تعيق التفاعل الكاثودي (Cathodic Inhibitors) :
تعمل هذه المثبطات على إعاقة تحرر غاز الهيدروجين على جزء المعدن الذي يعمل كقطب سالب ولما كان معدل التآكل يتناسب مع معدل تحررغاز الهيدروجين لذا فهي تعمل على اختزال معدل التآكل.
إن هذا النوع من المثبطات فعال في محيط المحاليل الحامضيه : ومن هذه المثبطات السليكون , الكرومات , الفوسفات , أيونات الزرنيخ . كما توجد مثبطات في الحالة البخارية وهي من مشتقات الأمونيا . ويجب الحذر في استعمالها لحماية السطوح التي يدخل النحاس في تكوينها وذلك بتكوين أيونات معقده تتفاعل مع النحاس الداخل في تركيب السبيكة الداخلة في تركيب المعدات والآلات . وتستخدم هذه المثبطات في حماية سطح الحديد وسبائكه في وجود الرطوبة وثاني اوكسيد الكبريت وتتراوح كمية المادة المستخدمة أجزاء من المليون .


----------



## abu musa (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك بس الاشكال غير ظاهرة


----------



## حسين داود (1 يوليو 2008)

thanks

for u


----------



## ميوتا (1 يوليو 2008)

*التاكل*

اخي العزيز جزال الله خير وان امكن اذا لديك معلومات عن الطلاء الكهربائي اكون ممنونه او حتى مواقع لهذا الغرض


----------



## محمد سيداحمد (1 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## مهاجر (1 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخي رائد 

موضوع مميز ولو أمكن ذكر المصدر لو سمحت

اشكرك على جهدك


----------



## نهاية المالانهاية (3 يوليو 2008)

thank you alot ...


----------



## اسعد جبور (6 يوليو 2008)

الاخ رائد حفظه الله
شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمه,ممكن اعرف طبيعة عملك وفين؟


----------



## nomiry (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليك

مشكور على الموضوع 

ولكن هل عندك أي تفصيل عن التآكل التي تحدث في الغلايات البخارية؟

ما هي التحاليل اللازمة لمعرفة المدى التآكل؟


----------



## رائد الرائد (9 يوليو 2008)

اسعد جبور قال:


> الاخ رائد حفظه الله
> شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمه,ممكن اعرف طبيعة عملك وفين؟


 اولا شكرا على المرور انا مهندس كيميائي بدون عمل اخي ارجو من الله ان يوفقني واياك لعمل جيد وسبق ان عملت في مصنع لدباغة الجلود


----------



## رائد الرائد (9 يوليو 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خير أخي رائد
> 
> ...


 الموضع اخي هو باب من مشروع تخرجي وهو مجمه من عدة كتب في هندسة التاكل


----------



## اسعد جبور (9 يوليو 2008)

رائد
ممكن اعرف انت في اي بلد في الوقت الحالي


----------



## مهاجر (9 يوليو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

ما شاء الله أخي رائد

جزاك الله خير أخي رائد ... واشكرك على نقل هذه الفوائد للأعضاء 

بالتوفيق وبإذن الله ستجد العمل المناسب قريباً

اشكرك على ردك



رائد الرائد قال:


> الموضع اخي هو باب من مشروع تخرجي وهو مجمع من عدة كتب في هندسة التاكل


----------



## مروان حجاب (10 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سوسن السيد محمد (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على افادتكم لنا عن التاكل ونرجو منكم حديث عن السبائك ومقاومتها للتاكل


----------



## عمارنا بشير (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات الطيبة


----------



## عمارنا بشير (13 أغسطس 2008)

مكن معلومة عن Intlgent Big


----------



## محسن النقيب (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شعيب احمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو من سيادتكم اعلامى عن كيفية التعامل فانا مستخدم جديد بالموقع
مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررراااااااااااااااا
:7::34:


----------



## شعيب احمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

انا عندى محل لبيع الصابون واريد طريقه سهله لعمل الجيل والشامبوو موزيل البوقع للالوان


----------



## شعيب احمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

من يستطيع مساعدتى له الشكر بعد التوفيق من الله 
شكرا


----------



## شعيب احمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

احاول عمل عجينه للحشرات الزحفه واتمنا النجاح
والتوفيق من عند الله العليم


----------



## شعيب احمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

فى انتظار الرد شكرا


----------



## شعيب احمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن اى معلومات عن كيفيت صناعة موزيل البوقع عن الملابس المولونه
مشكورا


----------



## رندة العلام (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا" لك على هذه المعلومات الجيدة وارجوا المزيد عن الحاية الانودية والكاثودية


----------



## mohammed RIRI (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه التوضيحات المفيدة


----------



## أحمد كي (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الخاشعة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكوور اخي الكريم على المعلومات القيمه عن التاكل ......
ولكن كنت اود ان اعرف هل لديك اي معلومات عن التاكل في الصناعه النفطيه واسبابه و طرق معالجته؟؟؟
مع خالص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق انشاء الله....


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك عي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م باسل وردان (30 أغسطس 2011)

انا درست مادة التاكل واتعرفت على كل انواعه ...وبصراحة طريقة كتابة الموضوع جميلة ومفيدة
واكتسبت معلومات جديدة بارك الله فيك 
بس ياريت اخي تزودنا بالمخطط بين شدة التيار والكمون وتوضيح كمون التاكل عند تقاطع الاستقطاب الكاتودي مع الانودي
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## متفاعلة كيميائية (5 مايو 2013)

*موضوع رااائع احببت ان تكون لي لمسة فيه*
*
*
*يوجد نوعين من انواع التآكل وهم متشابهين تقريبا هما :*
*
*
*1-التآكل الشقي أو الصدعي ((Crevice Corrosion))*
*
*
*التآكل الشقي أو الصدعي ((Crevice Corrosionهو تآكل موضعي شديد يصيب الأجزاء المعدنية في مناطق الشقوق ((Crevices والمناطق المغطاة، سواءً أكان هذا الغطاء على هيئة مواد معدنية أو كان على هيئة مواد غير معدنية مثل الأقمشة، المواد البلاستيكية، المطاط، الزجاج، الترسبات الطينية، الطحالب أو الأوساخ. *
*
*
*ولحدوث هذا النوع من التآكل يجب توفر محلول راكد (الكتروليت) بين الغطاء والمادة المعدنية، ويسمى هذا النوع أحياناً بأسماء أخرى مثل تآكل الحشوات ((Gasket Corrosion وتآكل الترسبات (Deposit Corrosion). *
*
*
*ميكانيكية التآكل الشقي *
*
*
* يُجمع كثير من الباحثين على أن ميكانيكية التآكل الشقي يمكن تقسيمها إلى ثلاث مراحل:*
*
*
*المرحلة الأولى:*
*
*
* خلال هذه المرحلة تحدث التفاعلات على المناطق خارج منطقة الشق أو الصدع (Uncreviced area) ومنطقة داخل الصدع نفسه على حدٍ سواء. *
*
*
*هذه التفاعلات يمكن كتابتها كما يلي:*
*
*
*

*
*
*
*إن التفاعلات أعلاه تُبقي الشحنة متعادلة عند سطح المعدن وأجزاء السائل حيث إن تكوّن كل أيون معدني M+ واحد يقابله الحصول على أيون هيدروكسيد OH- واحد أيضاً ولكن استمرار تآكل المعدن في المناطق كافة يؤدي إلى نفاد كمية الأكسجين في المناطق المحصورة بين سطحي المعدن (الشقوق) كما في الشكل (1-1) *
*
*
*ذلك لأن وصول الأكسجين إلى هذه المنطقة من الجو أو من المحلول في المناطق الأخرى يكون صعباً بسبب ضيقها.*
*
*
*المرحلة الثانية:*
*
*
* وبعد نفاد كمية الأكسجين داخل الشق يستمر تحلل المعدن (التفاعل المصعدي) يرافقه تفاعل مهبطي في أقرب منطقة خارجية يتوفر فيها الأكسجين حيث ينشأ ما يسمى بالخلية التركيزية.*
*
*
* وينتج عن هذا الوضع زيادة تركيز أيونات المعدن M+ في المنطقة المحصورة عما هو عليه خارج هذه المنطقة مما يؤدي بدوره إلى زيادة الشحنة الموجبة فيها والتي من الضروري أن تتعادل، وهذا يتم عن طريق هجرة أيونات الكلوريد - الأسهل انتشاراً من أيونات الهيدروكسيد - اليها كما هو مبين في الشكل (1-2).*
*
*
* إن وصول أيونات الكلوريد إلى منطقة الصدع يؤدي إلى تكوين كلوريد معدني (M+Cl-) وهذا الكلوريد يتميأ بالماء وفق المعادلة التالية:*
*
*
*

*
*
*
*مما يؤدي إلى انخفاض الأس الهيدروجيني وزيادة تركيز أيونات الكلوريد داخل الشق. *
*
*
*ولسبب غير معروف حتى الآن يقوم أيون الهيدروجين والكلوريد بحفز عملية التحلل في منطقة الشق مما يؤدي إلى زيادة معدل التآكل فيه، وهذا من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى زيادة تركيز أيونات المعدن الذي بدوره يؤدي إلى رحيل أيونات الكلوريد اللازمة لتعادل الشحنة ومن ثم تكوّن الحامض وتحفيز المعدن للتحلل تحفيزاً ذاتياً (Autocatalytic Process). *
*
*
* المرحلة الثالثة: *
*
*
*في هذه المرحلة يكون المحلول داخل الشق قادراً على كسر الغشاء الخامل الواقي (Protective passive film) لسطح المعدن، ويسمى – المحلول - في هذه الحالة بالمحلول الحرج للشق (Critical Crevice Solution, CCS) الذي يضع نهاية لمرحلة الإبتداء والإيذان بمرحلة التقدم أو الانتشار (Propagation Stage) حيث يستمر ذوبان المعدن (التفاعل المصعدي) يقابله تفاعل اختزال الأكسجين خارج الشق وإذا كانت درجة الحموضة عالية (عند pH منخفض) يتكون الهيدروجين داخل الشق. *
*
*
*وسرعة التقدم هذه تعتمد على الشكل الهندسي للشق (Geometry)، انتقال الكتلة (Mass Transfer) وحركية التفاعل.*
*
*
*
*
*
*
* 2- التآكل النقري (Pitting Corrosion)*
*
*
* في هذا النوع من التآكل تتكون نُقَر ((Pits على أجزاء من سطح المعدن دون غيرها.*
* هذه النقر ربما تكون صغيرة- وهو الغالب- أو كبيرة، وربما تكون عميقة أو سطحية. *
*كما أن هذه النقر قد تكون متباعدة الواحدة منها مفصولة عن الأخرى أو تكون ذات كثافة عالية ومتقاربة جداً بحيث يظهر سطح المعدن خشناً جداً. *
*وهذا النوع يعد من أكثر أنواع التآكل خطورة، وذلك لكونه يؤدي إلى حصول الفشل في الأجزاء المعدنية بثقبها دون فقدان شيء يذكر من وزنها وكذلك لكونه يصعب قياس درجة حدته كمياً. *
*كما أنه يصعب توقعه بالقياسات المخبرية لاختلاف عمق وعدد النقر التي تتكون في كل مرة تحت ظروف متشابهة،*
* ومثال هذا النوع من التآكل: هو تآكل المعادن من النوع (النشط-الخامد) مثل: الألمنيوم والصلب المقاوم ((Stainless Steel في محاليل الهالوجينات.*
* وهذا النوع يحدث عادة باتجاه الجاذبية ونادراً ما يحدث في الاتجاه المعاكس لها.ميكانيكية التآكل النقريMechanism of Pitting Corrosion) ) لا يزال هناك اختلاف بين النظريات التي تفسر ميكانيكية التآكل النقري، ولكن - في العموم - يمكن تقسيم ميكانيكية هذا النوع من التآكل إلى مرحلتين مهمتين هما:*
*
*
*• بدء النقر Pitting Initiation)).*
*• انتشاره أو امتداده Propagation)) داخل المعدن.*
*
*
*المرحلة الأولى:*
*
*
*(بدء النقر) تتضارب الآراء حول سبب بدء النقر، فإحدى النظريات تعزو بدأه في المعادن من النوع (النشط- الخامد) - أي التي يغطي سطحها طبقة أُكسيدية - إلى وجود العيوب الدقيقة (Micro-flows) أو الخدوش السطحية في هذه الطبقة الأكسيدية حيث تشكل بؤراً مصعدية منها يبدأ التآكل.*
*
*
* ونظرية أخرى تعزو بدء النقر إلى عدم التجانس الذي يحصل في الوسط ، ففي ضوء هذه النظرية، يؤدي زيادة تركيز أيونات الكلور أو أيونات الهيدروجين (انخفاض الـ pH) في نقطة معينة دون غيرها إلى كسر الطبقة الأكسيدية في المعادن التي لها القابلية لاكتساب الخمود في هذا الوسط مثل الألمنيوم والصلب المقاوم في محلول NaCl، حيث يؤدي ذلك إلى زيادة تركيز أيونات المعدن M، ومن ثم امتداد النقر وتدعى هذه النظرية التي تفسر نشوء النقر بسبب انخفاض الـ pH بنظرية الحمضية الموضعية (Theory of Local Acidity). *
*
*
* كذلك يؤدي عدم التجانس في تركيز الوسط بسبب الاختلاف في تركيز الأوكسجين مثلاً إلى نشوء النقر في المعادن الأخرى التي لا تستطيع اكتساب الخمود في هذا الوسط وفي المنطقة التي يكون فيها تركيز الأوكسجين قليلاً (أي بسبب حصول ظاهرة التهوية التفاضلية، Differential Aeration).*
*
*
* إضافةً إلى ذلك فإنه من الممكن أن يبدأ النقر بسبب عوامل خارجية مثل الترسبات التي تستقر على سطح المعدن. وأحياناً يبدأ النقر نتيجة لعيب في سطح المعدن نفسه الموجود تحت الطبقة الواقية مباشرة.*
* مثال ذلك: بدء النقر وتقدمه في الصلب المغطى سطحه بطبقة المغنتايت عندما يكون الوسط ماءً محتوياً على الأوكسجين وأيونات الكلور، خصوصاً عند منطقة السطح الموجود فيها كبريتيد المنغنيز MnS)) الذي يعد - في هذه الحالة - أحد العيوب غير المعدنية التي تظهر في تركيب الصلب نتيجة للعمليات التصنيعية.*
*
*
*المرحلة الثانية: (امتداد النقر) *
*
*
*
*
* تُعزى عملية امتداد النقر إلى عملية التحفيز الذاتي، أي أنه عندما يبدأ النقر فإن امتداده إلى داخل المعدن يصبح عملية ذاتية مستمرة، حيث تؤدي زيادة تركيز أيونات المعدن ((M+ في المنطقة التي بدأ فيها النقر إلى جذب أيونات الكلور والذي بدوره يؤدي إلى زيادة تركيز أيونات الهيدروجين أي تقليل الـ pH في ضوء التفاعل المبين في معادلة (1-4)،*
*
*
* وهذه الأيونات - كما بُيّنَ سابقاً - تؤدي إلى زيادة تحلل المعدن، أي تكوين أيونات جديدة من المعدن M وهذا من شأنه يؤدي إلى إعادة التحفيز. *
*لذا فإن هذه العملية تتسارع مع الزمن ونظراً لصعوبة وصول الأوكسجين إلى منطقة النقر بسبب وجود تركيز عالٍ لبعض الأيونات فيها فإن عملية اختزاله (التفاعل المهبطي) تتم على السطح المتاخم للنقرة أي بمعنى آخر:*
* حصول النقر يؤدي إلى حماية بقية أجزاء سطح المعدن المجاورة.أوجه الشبه و الاختلاف بين التآكل الشقي والنقري. يذهب جمع من الباحثين إلى أن ميكانيكيتي كلٍ من التآكل الشقي والنقري متشابهتان، ومع هذا فإن هناك بعض الاختلافات الأساسية كما بينت ذلك الباحثة سميالوسكا تتمثل في ما يلي:*
*
*
* ‌أ- كلا النوعين له علاقة وثيقة بالمحاليل المحتوية على أيون الكلور Cl- إلا أن التآكل الشقي يحدث أيضاً في بيئات تآكل أخرى مثل المحاليل الحمضية.‌*
*
*
*ب- التآكل الشقي يحدث بسبب وجود محلول راكد داخل شق بينما التآكل النقري يحدث سواءً أكان المحلول راكداً أم متحركاً، ونتيجةً لذلك فإنه يمكن أن يحدث في أي جزءٍ من سطح المعدن على خلاف التآكل الشقي الذي يكون محصوراً بمنطقة محدودة وهي منطقة الشق.‌*
*
*
*ج- يحدث التآكل الشقي عند جهود منخفضة مقارنة بالتآكل النقري.‌د- فترة حضانة التآكل الشقي (Induction time) أقل من تلك التي في التآكل النقري.*
*
*
*ويذهب بعض الباحثين إلى أن هناك علاقة ارتباطية متبادلة بين النوعين تتمثل في ما يلي:‌*
*
*
*أ- التآكل النقري حالة خاصة من التآكل الشقي حيث تعمل المسام الميكروسكوبية ((Micro pores الموجودة في طبقة الأكسيد كشق منها يبدأ التآكل.‌*
*
*
*ب- التآكل الشقي يبدأ بنُقَر تنشأ داخل الشق.‌*
*
*
*ج- العمليات الكهروكيميائية متشابهة إلا أن طريق الأنتشار (Diffusion Path) في التآكل الشقي أطول منه في التآكل النقري*
*
*
*.‌د- مرحلة الانتشار ((Progression Stage في كلا النوعين متطابقة.*
*
*
*منقول البحث من اعمال *
*
*
*د. إبراهيم بن سعد الدريس*
*
*
*اتمنى للجميع ان تعم الفائدة ومن لديه المزيد لا يبخل*


----------



## abduwaseela (4 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
يا ريت توضح لينا اكتر عن التآكل الجاف بدراسة حالة مثلا"
و تشكر كتييييييييييييييـــــــــــــــــــر


----------

